# A critique of my Filly ?



## MissMollyJ (Oct 31, 2007)

I would love to have a critique done on my filly - she's a registered paint, 6months old.. don't have any pictures of her squared up, but here are a few  Thanks!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Coloring is very nice. Is she true black or dark bay?


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't critique youngsters because they are growing everyday =]
so there is always going to be a change.

But however very cute filly.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

although its hard with youngens, she looks nice  very plump 

kitten_val - my guess is not true black. you can see touches of brown in a few of the pics


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She may still change the color, can't she? I heard they do till 2 years old or so. Mine was bay and changed to bay roan on sides after 2nd winter. Very weird...


----------



## MissMollyJ (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone... I know its hard to critique a young horse... I have a few questions if someone could answer them.. 

She seems a bit downhill in the front.. I'm just curious if she could grow out of that? I thought she might have grown out of it a bit already, but she still seems uneven to me. 

I also noticed that she stands funny with her back hooves... the kinda point slightly outword.. I'm not sure if it has a term associated with it.. but its the opposite of pigeon toed! Would that have any negitive effects later on?

And I'm not sure what she'll shed out as in the spring! I'm excited to see tho... I think she'll be black, but I noticed a bit of brown around her eyes so maybe dark dark brown? I'm hoping for black, but I'd love her either way! She's three different colors in this picture! LOL so who knows










Thanks again for the kind words


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Many youngsters are slightly toed out, she may grow out of that, she may not. If she seems downhill, think back to the different stages of her growth...its actually a little easier to guess at when they are very young, before they start having growth spurts. Her neck is a little short for my taste but she's a really cute filly.


----------



## MissMollyJ (Oct 31, 2007)

Sara said:


> Man youngsters are slightly toed out, she may grow out of that, she may not. If she seems downhill, think back to the different stages of her growth...its actually a little easier to guess at when they are very young, before they start having growth spurts. Her neck is a little short for my taste but she's a really cute filly.


Thanks so much, I really appreciate your feedback  

When she was really young I thought she was slightly downhill...  and I agree her neck is kinda short... LOL at the rate I'm goin she'll look hilarious when she's older. I predict she'll have a huge rump too. Only time will tell I suppose!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lots of them downhill and then grow out of it. I think she is built nicely and will be a good riding horse when grow.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Has she got some Arab in her? Like I know you said she's QH but that head and neck looks Araby..............


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

from those pics it does seem she is getting darker. who knows but ill place some money on dark dark brown


----------



## MissMollyJ (Oct 31, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Lots of them downhill and then grow out of it. I think she is built nicely and will be a good riding horse when grow.


Thank you! 



jazzyrider said:


> from those pics it does seem she is getting darker. who knows but ill place some money on dark dark brown


Well I wouldn't be toooo heart broken by that.. its my favorite color! I'll keep ya posted  



Kiki said:


> Has she got some Arab in her? Like I know you said she's qh but that head and neck looks Araby..............


Nope... She dosn't have any arab in her.. she's a registered paint. Interesting observation tho.. I've never thought of that myself


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very good-looking filly! She's nicely stuck together even though it's very hard to tell what they'll end up looking like at this age! But I can almost garantee she's going to be very stocky and stout - really nice muscling on her already. Is she a breeding stock? I can't see any big white patches, I was just curious. 
It's very hard to tell if they'll be downhill or not when they grow up because foals grow butt-first.. sounds wierd, but it's true; their haunches will shoot up past their withers then their withers will catch up eventually. What are you planning on using her for? 

ps. very nice coloring - I'd say she'll shed out a little lighter than black (you can see some dark brown in some pictures) so not a "true black" but close enough for my liking anyways!! Oh, and her markings are gorgeous


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Her butt is higher than her withers (duh..she's still growing... the butt grows first, then the back and withers catch up later...) :wink:


----------



## MissMollyJ (Oct 31, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Very good-looking filly! She's nicely stuck together even though it's very hard to tell what they'll end up looking like at this age! But I can almost garantee she's going to be very stocky and stout - really nice muscling on her already. Is she a breeding stock? I can't see any big white patches, I was just curious.
> It's very hard to tell if they'll be downhill or not when they grow up because foals grow butt-first.. sounds wierd, but it's true; their haunches will shoot up past their withers then their withers will catch up eventually. What are you planning on using her for?
> 
> ps. very nice coloring - I'd say she'll shed out a little lighter than black (you can see some dark brown in some pictures) so not a "true black" but close enough for my liking anyways!! Oh, and her markings are gorgeous


Thanks so much for all your feedback! Both her parents were stocky horses, so yes, I'm asuming she'll be the same. I'm not too sure what 'breeding stock' means, but she's a solid... which I don't mind. It is strange that they grow butt first.. I never noticed on my other foal.. but then again that was 10 years ago! LoL. I'm not sure what I'll do with her... I did drill team for 5 years, and now that I'm done with that my options are open.. depends on how big she gets... I ride western, but have been wanting to try english... we'll see! she'll definately be doing trails! Thanks again


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No problem!
Breeding stock is a fancy term for a solid paint. 
She looks nice for doing whatever you have planned for her in the future.. I would certainly look at buying a foal that good-looking 
Best of luck with her!


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Can't really critique baby's all that well but she is cute.


----------

